

Ask HN: Are There Any Good Alternatives to Google Forms for Surveys? - ekianjo

While I applaud Google to make such a good survey system (with Google Forms), ideally I would like to avoid going through their services. Are there any survey systems out there that do not suck ? And no, SurveyMonkey does not cut it, and I&#x27;d like a modern interface too when I create my surveys (Google Forms makes it very easy). Any Suggestion ?
======
maddenwalker
I am biased, but my team and I are developing a new platform for the reasons
you stated above. Check it out at
[http://microhero.com/surveys](http://microhero.com/surveys)

Any feedback is much appreciated!

------
snowpanda
My friend likes Zoho Web Form Builder:

[https://www.zoho.com/creator/online-form-
builder/](https://www.zoho.com/creator/online-form-builder/)

Also depending on how much you use
[https://www.cognitoforms.com/](https://www.cognitoforms.com/) has a free
plan.

Here are some more:

[http://www.typeform.com](http://www.typeform.com)

[http://www.wufoo.com](http://www.wufoo.com)

[https://kwiksurveys.com](https://kwiksurveys.com)

~~~
ekianjo
Oh, I did not know Zoho did Forms. They look like a good alternative indeed!
Thank you!

